# Normal Garden Centre



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi folks,

Anyone know of a normal garden centre here in Cyprus, you know were you can browse for a while, many varieties then a nice tea or coffee area to sit and have a cuppa. When living in the UK i liked to grow passion flowers and clematis, Ive looked at variants that can manage the cyprus climate, but cant find ought on the net re cyprus garden centres.
I looked around the Protaras (found info on here from some years back) area to no avail.

I live in the Laranca area but if I know of a decent one am up for a trip out anywhere.


Cheers in anticipation,

John


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

There's a large garden center called Stamatia which is on the outskirts of Frenaros on the Sotira Rd. The main shop sells equipment and house plants whilst to the rear there are long open greenhouses which house all the garden plants, trees, shrubs and fruit trees. 
They don't however have a cafeteria nor have I ever seen a garden center with one in Cyprus. contact is [email protected]


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Cheers guys,

Will put this on my list of possibles,

John


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Green forest nursery near Paphos now also has a branch in Limassol. They are the biggest nursery/garden centre in Cyprus. 



https://www.greenforest.com.cy/about-us/


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks Veronica, this is defo on my list,

cheers

John


----------



## Jackie Skarinou (Sep 2, 2020)

Hi there is a wonderful garden centre a few minutes drive from Zygi. It’s called Q Gardens, very large variety of plants for sale at very good prices. Also sell decorative household items but these are expensive. Very large area to wander around with many trees almost feels like a park. Staff very helpful and also a lovely outdoor cafe area.


----------



## JoeChristmas (Oct 29, 2016)

Veronica said:


> Green forest nursery near Paphos now also has a branch in Limassol. They are the biggest nursery/garden centre in Cyprus.


We went to Green Forest nursery, just outside of Paphos, yesterday. I was shocked at how run down it appeared. 

They have a "park" beside the nursery (to showcase plants?), and it's falling apart. Seems nobody has been there in years. It was almost out of a sci-fi movie, finding an abandoned site filled with shops, restaurants, but totally empty, with plants overrunning the infrastructure. It looked as if someone invested millions in that park, and then just walked away after it was completed, and then let nature slowly reclaim the entire complex.

As to Green Forest, we went to their main offices beside the shop, and spoke to a nice lady about a garden makeover, and ordering some plants. But even this was a very surreal experience. She was in the office wearing a nice dress and heels, she looked as if she was about to attend a formal dinner or opera. It was just so out of place at this garden center which looked as if it was falling apart. Super strange...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I am very surprised at this. Granted it is about 3 years since we were last there but it was always kept beautifully , the stock was always in good condition and the whole place was well looked after. I don't know whether the 'park you mention is the restaurant with lovely gardens around it? We attended a christening party there and were very impressed with it all.


----------



## JoeChristmas (Oct 29, 2016)

Veronica said:


> I am very surprised at this. Granted it is about 3 years since we were last there but it was always kept beautifully , the stock was always in good condition and the whole place was well looked after. I don't know whether the 'park you mention is the restaurant with lovely gardens around it? We attended a christening party there and were very impressed with it all.


Then I have some very bad news for you.... Yes, the park is the restaurant with lovely gardens around it. Except the restaurant was completely abandoned, seemed as if nobody had eaten there in a very long time. The shops there were also abandoned, with merchandise still inside, covered with dust, chairs piled on top of chairs, again, covered in dust. The outdoor garden paths were overrun with plants, so little or no maintenance there for many, many months, likely 1-2 years. There were signs along the walking paths everywhere, but really falling apart.

It definitely seemed as if the site was incredibly nice when opened. But it also looked as if some Chernobyl type accident happened 2-3 years ago, and from that time, nobody had gone there. Best case the park was abandoned with Covid? But looking at the decay and overall degradation, it seems to me it's been at least 2 years there with little or no upkeep. It was a very surreal experience...

Also, the plants at the nursery, which was open, did not look to be in great shape. It was my first time there, and it was a disappointment.


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

What a shame, havnt got round to visiting all the recommendations yet doing a bit of the old maintenance on the apartment so thanks for the heads up,

John


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks Jackie,
not too far from where I am, will check this out,

cheers


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

JoeChristmas said:


> Then I have some very bad news for you.... Yes, the park is the restaurant with lovely gardens around it. Except the restaurant was completely abandoned, seemed as if nobody had eaten there in a very long time. The shops there were also abandoned, with merchandise still inside, covered with dust, chairs piled on top of chairs, again, covered in dust. The outdoor garden paths were overrun with plants, so little or no maintenance there for many, many months, likely 1-2 years. There were signs along the walking paths everywhere, but really falling apart.
> 
> It definitely seemed as if the site was incredibly nice when opened. But it also looked as if some Chernobyl type accident happened 2-3 years ago, and from that time, nobody had gone there. Best case the park was abandoned with Covid? But looking at the decay and overall degradation, it seems to me it's been at least 2 years there with little or no upkeep. It was a very surreal experience...
> 
> Also, the plants at the nursery, which was open, did not look to be in great shape. It was my first time there, and it was a disappointment.


That is such a shame as it really was very nice certainly up to 3 years ago. I wonder if the owner died or got sick and the rest of the family are not up to running it properly?
We got a lot of our plants from there and they were always excellent. I used to drool over the huge olive "bonsai' trees. Would have loved to have one but they were mega bucks.


----------

